# Hi all



## Nikcrf (Dec 24, 2019)

Hi to all. I am new here . I have been married already now 11 months and I want to share some things and to read some stories from others that mighty I can get teach me something .

And Merry Christmas to all with healthy and happy moments.

Cheers


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Merry Christmas, welcome


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

Merry Christmas and welcome to TAM.


----------



## maddisweet (Feb 3, 2020)

Welcome, on the forum!


----------

